# The APR Tiguan 2.0T Ea888 Gen 3B ECU Upgrade is here!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig

APR's ECU Upgrades are the best dollar-per-horsepower modification one can make to improve engine performance. The upgrades dramatically increase horsepower and torque, making for an exceptionally quicker and more exciting vehicle. This is made possible through APR's optimization of the factory engine management system to take full advantage of the engine's capabilities, without needing any end user adjustment. The ECU Upgrades are available with various features and supported octane levels and each stage is compatible with most typical bolt-on modifications. The software is installed to the vehicle's factory ECU through the OBD-II port once the ECU is unlocked, resulting in a clean and headache-free install. Furthermore, for those looking for tuning with a limited powertrain warranty, APR Plus has you covered!

*Features*

Horsepower - More horsepower throughout the whole rpm band
Torque - More torque throughout the whole rpm band
Warranty - APR Plus is available, providing a factory term limit matching limited powertrain warranty
Stages - Multiple performance levels depending on installed hardware
Fuel Grades - Multiple octanes from which to choose
Ethanol - Ethanol support from E60-E85 for maximum performance
Acceleration - Accelerate faster with more power and reduced throttle lag
Linear Throttle - Pedal maps adjusted for a more linear feel
Brake Boosting - Left foot braking or brake boosting added
Standing Limiter - Increased standing limiter for higher revving at idle
Speed Limiter - Go as fast as you want with the speed limiter out of the way
Auto Start/Stop Inversion - Auto Start/Stop defaults to the off position
Economy - While cruising, or driving normally, your fuel economy may benefit from our optimized calibration
Direct Port Programming - Clean and easy install through the OBD II port without opening the ECU
Free Updates - Get free updates for life
Guarantee - 30 day money back guarantee

APR’s ECU Upgrades are available in multiple octanes levels. Each stage is fully compatible with an upgraded intake, catback exhaust, or other minor bolt on modifications.

*APR Plus*

The APR Plus ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power, and it includes our limited powertrain warranty. This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 234 HP with 270 FT-LBS of torque. Gains as high as 45 HP and 59 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios. The APR Plus ECU Upgrade matches the performance of our Stage 1 ECU Upgrade (87 octane). To get even more power, you can add any of our other Stage 1 compatible products and still be covered under the APR Plus warranty! If you're not interested in the APR Plus limited powertrain warranty, and want even more power, check out our other Stages.

*APR Stage 1*
The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power! This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 234-262 HP with 270-311 FT-LBS of torque depending on fuel grade. Gains as high as 45-73 HP and 59-100 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band, depending on fuel grade and factory output, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios. APR Stage 1 is available for 87 AKI, 91 AKI, 93 AKI, 100 AKI, 104 AKI, and E60-E85 fuel grades in North America, and 95 RON, 98 RON, 104 RON, 108 RON, and E60-E85 in the Rest of the World.

Please note, our E85 software is not a full flex fuel program. In this mode the engine is only designed to work on E85, as found directly at the pump, including both summer and winter blends from E60-E85. Using traditional pump fuels in this mode may result in engine damage. Do not manually blend with traditional pump fuel or race fuels or use race specific barrels of E85. To ensure proper E85 content levels, APR recommends using an E85 content sensor. Before using Ethanol, educate yourself and follow our switching guide.

*Dynos*

     

More graphs are on our website, showing power over stock, and power at the wheels, as well as larger versions of the crank graphs above

http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig

*Data*


184 HP / 221 FT-LBS - Stock As Reported by Audi
190 HP / 213 FT-LBS - Stock As Measured by APR	

APR PLUS 
234 HP / 270 FT-LBS - +45 HP / +59 FT-LBS - APR Plus (87 AKI)	

STAGE 1 
234 HP / 270 FT-LBS - +45 HP / +59 FT-LBS - 87 AKI / 91 RON	
239 HP / 277 FT-LBS - +50 HP / +66 FT-LBS - 91 AKI / 95 RON	
245 HP / 290 FT-LBS - +56 HP / +79 FT-LBS - 93 AKI / 98 RON	
259 HP / 306 FT-LBS - +70 HP / +95 FT-LBS - 100 AKI / 104 RON	
261 HP / 309 FT-LBS - +72 HP / +98 FT-LBS - 104 AKI / 108 RON	
263 HP / 311 FT-LBS - +73 HP / +100 FT-LBS - E60-E85	

Only use fuel equal to or higher than specified. Never use a lower octane fuel. Always follow our fuel guide, especially with race fuel and Ethanol, where available. Dynos are for reference only. Results will vary. Contributing factors include the vehicle condition, vehicle setup, dyno type, dyno setup, environmental factors, fuel quality, and more. When describing fuels, the North American Region (NAR) uses the Anti-Knock Index (AKI), (RON+MON)/2, or (R+M)/2. The Rest of the World (ROW) uses RON. RON is Research Octane Number and MON is Motor Octane Number.

*The APR Difference*











*Who we are* - We’re a global automotive engineering firm nestled in Opelika, Alabama. Our 80,000ft² state-of-the-art facility is home to some of the best engineers in the industry, who have mastered hundreds of engine management systems. We have multiple engine and chassis dynos, and the resources necessary to create our ECU Upgrades in-house, from the ground up! We're not a new company either. We've been around since the 90's and we have a strong financial backing to ensure we'll be here to support you for decades to come!

*What we do* - We optimize everything to make your engine more powerful. We adjust air-fuel ratios, advance ignition, increase boost pressure, alter cam positions and lift profiles, and more, all depending on the type of engine and management system, of course! We don’t take shortcuts, and we don’t take risks. We do it the right way.

*How we differ* - With our proprietary calibration and direct ram access data logging tools and operating system code changes, we’re able to make some of the strongest and fastest ECU upgrades, without needing costly end user adjustments. We work with the ECUs intelligent modeling and closed-loop systems, and beta test in multiple environments to create upgrades that work no matter where you drive!

*Pricing*

$999.99 - APR Plus ECU Upgrade with a Limited Powertrain Warranty
$599.99 - APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade
FREE - Switch from APR Plus to APR Stage 1


*Purchasing, Guarantee, and Updates*

*How to Purchase* - This ECU must first be unlocked before software¹ can be installed either by APR or an APR Dealer. If the ECU is locked, you have two options:

*Option 1*: Send us your ECU
*Option 2*: Visit an APR Dealer

*Option 1*: Send us your ECU. We’ll unlock it, confirm what you want, install APR software, bill you if we're installing software, and ship it back. There is no extra fee during the unlocking process. Ground shipping to the continental USA is free. Follow these steps. Please note: This excludes APR Plus. APR Plus must be purchased through an APR Dealer.

*Step 1* - Fill out this unlock form, and select VW/Audi MG1 under unlock type.
*Step 2* - Mail your ECU to APR, 4800 U.S. Hwy 280 W, Opelika, AL 36801, USA, and include the last 6 of your VIN on the outside of the box.

*Option 2*: Visit an APR Dealer and purchase the APR ECU Upgrade through them. They will remove and ship the ECU to APR for unlocking and software install, unless they have the tools to unlock the ECU on the spot.

*Please Note*: At no time during the unlocking process is the ECU opened or physically modified. If the ECU is flashed back to stock, it will need to be unlocked again. If the ECU currently has APR software, and there is an update, a new stage, new feature, or you want to switch octanes, software can be installed by an APR Dealer. Also, vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer or by contacting APR.

*Money-Back Guarantee* - Try our Software Upgrades for up to 30 days, risk free! If you are not satisfied, return to an APR Dealer to have it removed and refunded.²

*Free Updates* - If we make an update, add a standard feature, or if the manufacturer issues an update, you are entitled to a free update.³

1. APR Software may not be available for all vehicles. Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
2. Excludes some Software Upgrades, such as those included with a hardware purchase. Labor charges are at the discretion of the installer.
3. Subject to availability. Labor charges are at the discretion of the installer. Applicable to the original purchaser. Second hand owners may inquire with an APR Dealer about a software license transfer fee.

*More Details*:

http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig


----------



## uhhi129 (May 6, 2019)

Will you support software: 5NA907115K version:0001?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

uhhi129 said:


> Will you support software: 5NA907115K version:0001?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Ready to rock and roll. :thumbup:


----------



## Antagon3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome news!

When can we expect this to trickle down to other models with the same engine? Specifically looking at the base model A3


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Very nice!!! I'm assuming with supporting mods like intake and maybe exhaust can slightly improve numbers as well? Will there be a Stage 2 option in the future?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Antagon3 said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> When can we expect this to trickle down to other models with the same engine? Specifically looking at the base model A3


As soon as a couple days, but probably next week. We're just verifying everything at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DCdubz111 said:


> Very nice!!! I'm assuming with supporting mods like intake and maybe exhaust can slightly improve numbers as well? Will there be a Stage 2 option in the future?


We're not doing downpipe software, but thankfully gains are next to none. This is primarily due to turbo size and catalyst surface area. Backpressure is tiny, so gains would be little (just like the 1.8T). A turbo upgrade is in order though, if everything looks happy. We'll try the IS20 and IS38. 

Intake and Intercooler help. Mostly intercooler will get you the largest gains.


----------



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

*yesssssss*

I have been waiting for this since i bought my 2019 Tiggy. Its sooo sluggish. Calling local dealer tomorrow.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Looking forward to the IS20 numbers if I can wait that long.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Dropping tig off Friday. Yay!! Now I just need to wait for [mention]ArinAPR [/mention] to announce the exhaust. Do you need beta testers for that?  


Kurt


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Interesting measured torque was lower than reported. Arin was this stock baseline run on 87, 91, 93? 

184 HP / 221 FT-LBS - Stock As Reported by Audi
190 HP / 213 FT-LBS - Stock As Measured by APR 

Congrats on the release, lots of hard work to make it happen. Ill be reaching out to my APR dealer next week to schedule visit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

OttaCee said:


> Interesting measured torque was lower than reported. Arin was this stock baseline run on 87, 91, 93?
> 
> 184 HP / 221 FT-LBS - Stock As Reported by Audi
> 190 HP / 213 FT-LBS - Stock As Measured by APR
> ...


The car had 87 when we got it. Mostly that just comes down to the conversion from wheel to crank. It's never perfect. I tend to be conservative and never throw out a blanket % to estimate the difference. Sometimes it's higher. Sometimes it's lower. It's typically one or the other. 

-Arin


----------



## DadbodB7 (Aug 1, 2018)

Antagon3 said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> When can we expect this to trickle down to other models with the same engine? Specifically looking at the base model A3



Will this be available for 2018+ Passat as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DadbodB7 said:


> Will this be available for 2018+ Passat as well?


That is the plan, but we need a car for tuning.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Dropping tig off Friday. Yay!! Now I just need to wait for [mention]ArinAPR [/mention] to announce the exhaust. Do you need beta testers for that?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Dropping mine off hopefully (waiting on dealer availability) next week, also doing coils same time


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

So any authorized dealer is not supposed to charge any extras, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

locoandroid69 said:


> So any authorized dealer is not supposed to charge any extras, correct?


I'm sure some will charge labor.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

locoandroid69 said:


> So any authorized dealer is not supposed to charge any extras, correct?


Mines charging for labor and the shipping. 


Kurt


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Would you guys (APR) be available to install the tunes for some who attend your 2020 "Haus Party" in October!??


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Is the Stop/Start reversal optional? I would prefer to keep it as is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DCdubz111 said:


> Would you guys (APR) be available to install the tunes for some who attend your 2020 "Haus Party" in October!??


If the event shakes out, yeah, I think that's possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

PZ said:


> Is the Stop/Start reversal optional? I would prefer to keep it as is.


At the moment it's all baked in (all platforms).


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

PZ said:


> Is the Stop/Start reversal optional? I would prefer to keep it as is.


If you have a 2018 or 19 I think you could undo it with OBDeleven or equivalent. May others can chime in if they have a coding tool and the APR tune and let us know. 


Kurt


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

I have my tIG already scheduled for next week at my APR-AD...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I just installed my tuned ECU and so far I'm impressed. Considering what has been said so far about the size of the stock turbo, it's a nice improvement. Mine is a 7 seater 4Motion car which I believe is heavier than a FWD one, so results may vary.
Car went from anemic to peppy, feels like a stock Gti, not quick, but at last can get out of it's own way. Torque off the line is awesome. Wish the Tig had paddle shifters though.
Thanks to APR for the quick turnaround, shipped it from CA at 4:30pm on Wednesday, installed it at 2pm today. :beer:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> I just installed my tuned ECU and so far I'm impressed. Considering what has been said so far about the size of the stock turbo, it's a nice improvement. Mine is a 7 seater 4Motion car which I believe is heavier than a FWD one, so results may vary.
> Car went from anemic to peppy, feels like a stock Gti, not quick, but at last can get out of it's own way. Torque off the line is awesome. Wish the Tig had paddle shifters though.
> Thanks to APR for the quick turnaround, shipped it from CA at 4:30pm on Wednesday, installed it at 2pm today. :beer:


Did you do the 87 tune? That’s what I got. I actually got the Plus and 87 is the only one offered with that. 91 only added like 5hp. In a few years once warranty is done I’ll switch to the E85 to see what that’s like. 


Kurt


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> In a few years once warranty is done I’ll switch to the E85 to see what that’s like.
> 
> Kurt



I mean part of your power train warranty is done since you tuned it (will get TD1 flagged) so might as well do it now


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Did you do the 87 tune? That’s what I got. I actually got the Plus and 87 is the only one offered with that. 91 only added like 5hp. In a few years once warranty is done I’ll switch to the E85 to see what that’s like.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Went with the 91 tune, I'm not too worried about losing my warrantee. Pay to play and all that


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

So for 87 octane is the price $999 or $599? To get the 91 octane tune do you need to pay $999 + $599?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

not_too_shabyy said:


> So for 87 octane is the price $999 or $599? To get the 91 octane tune do you need to pay $999 + $599?


No. 999 gets you the warranty. That’s the only difference. But to get a warranty you can ONLY do the 87. But you can do 87 and NOT get a warranty or any other octane for that matter and just pay $599. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> I mean part of your power train warranty is done since you tuned it (will get TD1 flagged) so might as well do it now


I’m talking about APR warranty. Not VW. Once you get the plus you cant switch till warranty runs out. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> Went with the 91 tune, I'm not too worried about losing my warrantee. Pay to play and all that


That’s cute. But the 91 is ONLY 5hp and 7tq. I’ll take the warranty over that any day. 


Kurt


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

For those who have tuned. What are you seeing for 0-60 times? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm super interested but also a bit nervous to lose the factory warranty. I mean, I still have...like 6 years/100,000 miles left on it. Not to mention I'm not really driving my Tiguan much since I was finally able to get my 'Vette out to SoCal. But I'm really interested in acceleration time improvements on 87oct. I don't think I can handle paying for 91oct. in two vehicles so 87 is what I'd stay with.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

Guys, just because you tune your ECU doesn't mean you void your warranty. If you are flagged TD1, VW and the tech will determine if the tune was the cause of the failure.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> That’s cute. But the 91 is ONLY 5hp and 7tq. I’ll take the warranty over that any day.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Yeah, we all have our comfort zones we live with.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

D3Audi said:


> For those who have tuned. What are you seeing for 0-60 times?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 2018 4motion 7 seater with 20k miles. Oil change 1k miles ago. Opted for the 91 tune.

I have no idea if this is a good representation of accurate 0-60 times, my first time launching this car, but...

I did 4 runs using FastR (never used it before, someone chime in if there's a better app to use)

Temp 60º, 13' elevation, humidity 82%, 3/4 fuel tank and I weigh 260lbs :banghead:. 

Launched at 2k rpm with traction control off and spun my PZeros momentarily.

Best run was the first one, then I guess heat soak set in for subsequent runs?


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

Row1Rich said:


> I have a 2018 4motion 7 seater with 20k miles. Oil change 1k miles ago.
> 
> I have no idea if this is a good representation of accurate 0-60 times, my first time launching this car, but...
> 
> ...


Just curious, are you running the 87 octane tune? Likely going to be the most sensitive to heat soak.


----------



## kws6000 (May 28, 2020)

VolksBerry said:


> Guys, just because you tune your ECU doesn't mean you void your warranty. If you are flagged TD1, VW and the tech will determine if the tune was the cause of the failure.



It depends on which part of the warranty.

Any powertrain components , especially engine/ transmission would lose warranty coverage once TD1 flagged.

Vw is going to avoid paying warranty costs for any reason they consider valid.


----------



## kws6000 (May 28, 2020)

Row1Rich said:


> I have a 2018 4motion 7 seater with 20k miles. Oil change 1k miles ago. Opted for the 91 tune.
> 
> I have no idea if this is a good representation of accurate 0-60 times, my first time launching this car, but...
> 
> ...



Looks that way although doing the runs in different locations can cause variability.


Personally, I was guessing the tuned 0-60 times would be in the high 7's-8 flat.....considering how slow they are stock.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> I have a 2018 4motion 7 seater with 20k miles. Oil change 1k miles ago. Opted for the 91 tune.
> 
> I have no idea if this is a good representation of accurate 0-60 times, my first time launching this car, but...
> 
> ...


7 is pretty damn good gain for the price considering what car and driver recorded ....










Kurt


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a little confused, so if I buy APR Plus and use 91 Octane, what happens? It voids APR warranty and Factory Warranty?

Here in Colorado we only have 85 87 then 91.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> I have a 2018 4motion 7 seater with 20k miles. Oil change 1k miles ago. Opted for the 91 tune.
> 
> I have no idea if this is a good representation of accurate 0-60 times, my first time launching this car, but...
> 
> ...


Elevation of 13' lol, well I'll use the same app when I get mine but my elevation is 5328' which is why APR hates Colorado cars.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vahdyx said:


> I'm a little confused, so if I buy APR Plus and use 91 Octane, what happens? It voids APR warranty and Factory Warranty?
> 
> Here in Colorado we only have 85 87 then 91.


I believe it only voids warranty if you run LESS than the tune requires. Example would be a 91 tune and you run 87. Etc. if you go to the website they say ALWAYS run the correct octane or higher but don’t run e85 etc for anything but that tune. They have a fuel guide to follow as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

vahdyx said:


> I'm a little confused, so if I buy APR Plus and use 91 Octane, what happens? It voids APR warranty and Factory Warranty?
> 
> Here in Colorado we only have 85 87 then 91.


APR Plus only requires a MINIMUM of 87 octane. You can use higher, you just can't use less.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for all of the purchases and feedback thus far. Some questions I saw:

- What's the price to go from APR Plus to APR Stage 1 at a later date: FREE. There's no charge on our end. 

- What fuel do I have to run with APR Plus: A minimum of 87 octane. You can use higher octane fuel, such as 89, 91, or 93. It may get a little more power, but it's not the same as running a Stage 1 tune designed for those octanes.

- I want to tune, but I'm worried about warranty. What can I do: APR Plus includes our limited powertrain warranty.

- What is APR Plus vs APR Stage 1: APR Plus is our Stage 1 87 octane tune with an included limited powertrain warranty. APR Stage 1 doesn't include a warranty, but is offered in various performance levels requiring a minimum of 87, 91, 93, 100, 104, or E60-E85 fuel. 

Please let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for all of the purchases and feedback thus far. Some questions I saw:
> 
> - What's the price to go from APR Plus to APR Stage 1 at a later date: FREE. There's no charge on our end.
> 
> ...


Ok so I got the apr plus 87. It has warranty. Say 6 months down the line I want to do a 93 octane too see what it’s like. It’s free for that upgrade but since I’m going to 93 will I not have the APR PLUS warranty anymore? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok so I got the apr plus 87. It has warranty. Say 6 months down the line I want to do a 93 octane too see what it’s like. It’s free for that upgrade but since I’m going to 93 will I not have the APR PLUS warranty anymore? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


If you flash to an APR Stage 1 file, such as APR Stage 1 93 octane, it's free, but you forfeit the warranty.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> If you flash to an APR Stage 1 file, such as APR Stage 1 93 octane, it's free, but you forfeit the warranty.


Great to know. How long does the Warranty for the Plus 87 good for? The length of the factory or indefinitely till you switch? Thanks for info


Kurt


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

vahdyx said:


> Elevation of 13' lol, well I'll use the same app when I get mine but my elevation is 5328' which is why APR hates Colorado cars.


I'm in Denver and am excited to see these numbers at basically sea level from APR, but what kind of dyno #'s can we expect at higher elevation? The boost levels will more than like drop due to altitude, I'm at 5280+.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Great to know. How long does the Warranty for the Plus 87 good for? The length of the factory or indefinitely till you switch? Thanks for info
> 
> 
> Kurt


It's for the term limit of your factory limited powertrain warranty, whatever that may be.


----------



## kws6000 (May 28, 2020)

Arin, is the APR plus warranty available in
Canada?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's USA only at this time.


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

Is there anyone in Colorado running the APR tune currently? Really interested as to how it performs at altitude. I'd like to meet up with someone to see the difference before dropping the cash.


----------



## Antagon3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Any A3 news? Waiting patiently.....well mostly patiently lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Antagon3 said:


> Any A3 news? Waiting patiently.....well mostly patiently lol


We're awaiting final beta feedback, then releasing.


----------



## SpaTech (Jul 10, 2019)

Arin ... I'm keen but need to understand how quickly APR can turn the unlock and flash around if I overnighted it to you? I can't have the Mrs driving the RS3 for any longer than she *absolutely *needs to ... I'm sure you can appreciate :screwy:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sorry if this was answered, but what's the turn around for sending in the ECU? I read that going to a dealer just ends up sending it themselves and seeing the video of APR removing it, I think I can do this myself.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

APR originally said they will do their best to send it back out the same day they receive it. But if they are busy it could take an extra day. Also you have to pay for next day air both ways. Otherwise they include “ground” I believe.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

vahdyx said:


> I'm sorry if this was answered, but what's the turn around for sending in the ECU? I read that going to a dealer just ends up sending it themselves and seeing the video of APR removing it, I think I can do this myself.


I UPS next day aired my ECU last Wednesday at 4:30pm and it was delivered back to me last Friday at 11:30am. Less than 48hrs.

Just remove the ECU yourself and go down to your local UPS Store.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Jmarks124 said:


> APR originally said they will do their best to send it back out the same day they receive it. But if they are busy it could take an extra day. Also you have to pay for next day air both ways. Otherwise they include “ground” I believe.


Futrell - tuner here in Oregon, shipped to APR Monday to unlock, had back Wednesday morning - added + tune, picked up car that afternoon. great experience!


----------



## mgoburn (May 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> It's USA only at this time.


Well nuts. Guess I'll be have to wait til stock warranty runs out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Antagon3 said:


> Any A3 news? Waiting patiently.....well mostly patiently lol


A3 is ready. same details. Same page.

8V0907115B S0003
8V0907115B S0006
8V0907115B S0007
8V0907115J S0004
8V0907115K S0001


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Seriously question on VW warranty for this. I have 17 more months on my lease (yes lease). I'm itching for the Mazda CX5 (250 HP turbo) but am about $3k upside down at this time... So I'm stuck with the tig until the end unless a Mazda dealership gives a great deal.

I'm thinking this tune, even at $1000, will solve my complaints with the tig (jerkiness, slow, etc). So, $60 per month broken down through lease end is a price I'll gladly pay. BUT, not if it voids VW warranty entirely. Ultimately, I'm selling the car at lease end or turning it in and walking away.

Basic question is, given all that, worth doing? 

(so, any fuel economy change? I get 25-27 now)


----------



## Antagon3 (Feb 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Antagon3 said:
> 
> 
> > Any A3 news? Waiting patiently.....well mostly patiently lol
> ...


I appreciate the update but sadly my info is 
8V0907115V Version: 0006

Am I SOL?


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

> Basic question is, given all that, worth doing?


Yes. If you got TSB done. Then you will be quite pleased.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

christophe15 said:


> > Basic question is, given all that, worth doing?
> 
> 
> Yes. If you got TSB done. Then you will be quite pleased.


I got some TSB done earlier this year that really helped the overall driving of the tiguan, it replaced fuel lines and did some other stuff. If that's the one you mean.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

jaybw6 said:


> christophe15 said:
> 
> 
> > > Basic question is, given all that, worth doing?
> ...


Yes, that is the one.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

christophe15 said:


> jaybw6 said:
> 
> 
> > christophe15 said:
> ...


Gotcha. Is it because it allows the APR tune to take full effect type of thing? My only real concern then is warranty voiding. I will either sell the vehicle or turn it in at end of lease. 

I like this overall option because it will allow the 2021 Mazda to have had a full year out and perhaps some certified will come available for sale by then. But if I really enjoy driving this vehicle now, I definitely won't feel as rushed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2020)

*What about the A4 Ultra (190hp)*

I'm expecting the A4 Ultra (190hp) ECU will be right around corner. Any word on this???


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

jaybw6 said:


> christophe15 said:
> 
> 
> > jaybw6 said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with the tune, but if you had not done TSB, no matter how awesome the tune, if you did not i would probably guess the benefits of it would be very disappointing. If you plan to leave the vehicle after lease not sure i understand your warranty apprehensions. FWIW, APR has been offering software, etc. for a lot of years and if people were having a lot of issues with their product causing some catastrophic failure, then doubt they would still be in business and probably would be hearing about it. Get the tune, take good care of your car and you will be happy. Maybe happy enough to decide to keep it like me.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess the apprehension is having VW give me all sorts of crap if I go to turn it back in. But I guess they'd just reflash it? Best bet it to just sell it and not turn it in though regardless and then I guess warranty doesn't matter.

Only other potential "what if" is I decide the tune made it great to drive so I buy at lease end for residual. But, factory warranty would be close to being done anyway by then.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

jaybw6 said:


> I guess the apprehension is having VW give me all sorts of crap if I go to turn it back in. But I guess they'd just reflash it? Best bet it to just sell it and not turn it in though regardless and then I guess warranty doesn't matter.
> 
> Only other potential "what if" is I decide the tune made it great to drive so I buy at lease end for residual. But, factory warranty would be close to being done anyway by then.


Reflash to stock if you turn it in

Enjoy the tune if you keep it. FWIW, I got APR+ for the just in case, but am not worried as I said, this is not some 2nd rate tune. 

End of day, i think you really will like the car a lot. So much so i bet you will now want to keep it.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]ArinAPR [/mention] Ran into traffic and had to back off but I bet it would get near 130, maybe a bit over








before drag took over. It was still pulling at 126. #nolimiter thanks 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jaybw6 said:


> Seriously question on VW warranty for this. I have 17 more months on my lease (yes lease). I'm itching for the Mazda CX5 (250 HP turbo) but am about $3k upside down at this time... So I'm stuck with the tig until the end unless a Mazda dealership gives a great deal.
> 
> I'm thinking this tune, even at $1000, will solve my complaints with the tig (jerkiness, slow, etc). So, $60 per month broken down through lease end is a price I'll gladly pay. BUT, not if it voids VW warranty entirely. Ultimately, I'm selling the car at lease end or turning it in and walking away.
> 
> ...


No manufacturer can void the entire car warranty over an engine tune. If your sunroof leaks, it's not the ECUs fault, and it's illegal for them to claim it is. 

The powertrain is the only grey area, so optionally we provide our own with the APR Plus tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Antagon3 said:


> I appreciate the update but sadly my info is
> 8V0907115V Version: 0006
> 
> Am I SOL?


No, it just means we need your ECU in house for an extract, which you have to do anyways since the ECU needs to be mailed in at this time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]ArinAPR [/mention] Ran into traffic and had to back off but I bet it would get near 130, maybe a bit over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, at first I thought I read 299 km/h. Still moving for a tiguan! Stay safe! BTW, that's old state highway in Mexico, right?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]ArinAPR [/mention] Ran into traffic and had to back off but I bet it would get near 130, maybe a bit over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AC on or off?


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone try the E85 tune yet? That one should be fun.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> AC on or off?


Off


Kurt


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

jaybw6 said:


> Seriously question on VW warranty for this. I have 17 more months on my lease (yes lease). I'm itching for the Mazda CX5 (250 HP turbo) but am about $3k upside down at this time... So I'm stuck with the tig until the end unless a Mazda dealership gives a great deal.
> 
> I'm thinking this tune, even at $1000, will solve my complaints with the tig (jerkiness, slow, etc). So, $60 per month broken down through lease end is a price I'll gladly pay. BUT, not if it voids VW warranty entirely. Ultimately, I'm selling the car at lease end or turning it in and walking away.
> 
> ...


Really bad idea to tune a leased car, you can get badly screwed when you turn the car in. APR+ is great for a privately owned car, but If you , say, get your car serviced, VW might flag it TD1. You are protected by your APR+ warranty , but that is now on record and violates your lease agreement.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

loopless said:


> you can get badly screwed when you turn the car in


How so?
They don't scan or check the car after you turn it in, just a visual inspection.
Then it gets sent out to auction and to a new home.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> How so?
> They don't scan or check the car after you turn it in, just a visual inspection.
> Then it gets sent out to auction and to a new home.


Hate to play lawyer here, but's it's not your car and you have a contract that says what you can and cannot do with the car you leased.
Unless there's terminilogy in it that says they won't scan for modifications or that you're allowed to reprogram the computers, I would not do it myself.
Or do, but keep in mind you may get charged or sued for the value of the car.

Can't say I've ever leased a car but I've seen the size of the contracts, and I would think something in there covers you modifying the vehicle.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> Hate to play lawyer here, but's it's not your car and you have a contract that says what you can and cannot do with the car you leased.
> Unless there's terminilogy in it that says they won't scan for modifications or that you're allowed to reprogram the computers, I would not do it myself.
> Or do, but keep in mind you may get charged or sued for the value of the car.
> 
> Can't say I've ever leased a car but I've seen the size of the contracts, and I would think something in there covers you modifying the vehicle.


*Unless the poster decides to buy before or at lease end...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gerardrjj said:


> Hate to play lawyer here, but's it's not your car and you have a contract that says what you can and cannot do with the car you leased.
> Unless there's terminilogy in it that says they won't scan for modifications or that you're allowed to reprogram the computers, I would not do it myself.
> Or do, but keep in mind you may get charged or sued for the value of the car.
> 
> Can't say I've ever leased a car but I've seen the size of the contracts, and I would think something in there covers you modifying the vehicle.


Oh I agree you're not "supposed to", but you could is my point & the chances of them finding out is very minimal


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

I just finally got mine after an shipping error from APR (sent ECU to another shop) though so far I'm impressed. It's a nice improvement, mine is a 7 seater (SE RLINE-BLK Edition) and the car went from anemic to peppy especially with the torque.
Kudos to the APR Team


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

locoandroid69 said:


> I just finally got mine after an shipping error from APR (sent ECU to another shop) though so far I'm impressed. It's a nice improvement, mine is a 7 seater (SE RLINE-BLK Edition) and the car went from anemic to peppy especially with the torque.
> Kudos to the APR Team


Which tune did you get, APR Plus or APR Stage1? I Have the Neuspeed Power Module and it’s not so good. I want to go with the APR Plus but need my Tiguan so therefore I am waiting for the APR Plus to be available at a local dealer.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ckspeed68 said:


> Which tune did you get, APR Plus or APR Stage1? I Have the Neuspeed Power Module and it’s not so good. I want to go with the APR Plus but need my Tiguan so therefore I am waiting for the APR Plus to be available at a local dealer.


Just rent a car while it’s out of commission. 


Kurt


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

ckspeed68 said:


> which tune did you get, apr plus or apr stage1? I have the neuspeed power module and it’s not so good. I want to go with the apr plus but need my tiguan so therefore i am waiting for the apr plus to be available at a local dealer.


APR +


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just rent a car while it’s out of commission.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Bicycle - my personal preference

Other options
Walk, Rideshare, Uber/Lyft... 

so many ways to not "need a car: these days" 

I went with APR+ and agreed as commented above, with added it drives now like it should have off the factory floor. Keeping long term now, completely changed my thoughts on this car. :beer:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

christophe15 said:


> Bicycle - my personal preference
> 
> Other options
> Walk, Rideshare, Uber/Lyft...
> ...


I forgot about all those. Bicycle wouldn’t work here. Walking is overrated. Ride share?  get raped or murdered no thanks. Uber/Lyft ? Have you seen what some of those drivers do? . I like to be alone and in control of my own destiny. My shop had a free loaner which I got so it cost me nothing.  


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Just FYI if you have an APR tune and get the recall/campaign they sent out today. I’m not getting it done as it’s optional.


















Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If you have the opportunity to do so, get the update before you get our software. :thumbup:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just FYI if you have an APR tune and get the recall/campaign they sent out today. I’m not getting it done as it’s optional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure it’s optional? In the VW dealer communication document sent to dealers (posted in other thread) it states that it must be performed to all tiguans on the lot before delivery to customers. And that they’re mailing owners starting September 2020 and that they need to schedule owner repairs immediately. 

I suppose you could decline it if you go in for other service? Otherwise it seems like something they’ll just automatically do. Hmm. VW doesn’t take chances with emissions anymore lol.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Mine asked me if I wanted it done and I said no. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> If you have the opportunity to do so, get the update before you get our software. :thumbup:


Does this improve the tune? Or just so you don’t have to reflash? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just FYI if you have an APR tune and get the recall/campaign they sent out today. I’m not getting it done as it’s optional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does apply to all years?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Not sure. I would assume 2018 and up 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Does this improve the tune? Or just so you don’t have to reflash? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


VW issues updates all the time. We apply our tuning to the update. My reason for posting was to hopefully save you a trip having to get APR software again (free of course) as if they update your ECU, it wipes it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Did somebody say OBDII port flashing?

https://www.instagram.com/p/CFRx_KjHBX_/



APR said:


> This Tiguan is getting our ECU Upgrade delivered on-the-spot through the OBDII port! We have been selectively beta testing our MG1 Port Flash on ALL MG1 variations in the field now (there are many versions!) Stay tuned! #goapr #mg1 #portunlock #cracked @driveautoworks


Stay tuned!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> VW issues updates all the time. We apply our tuning to the update. My reason for posting was to hopefully save you a trip having to get APR software again (free of course) as if they update your ECU, it wipes it out.


Well I opted out of the VW update. Said it was my choice. But my question is if someone gets the update, then gets the APR 87 tune, like I have, will they have the same power and response or will it be better or worse? I guess you would need to have the update done on your test Tiguan then reflash with the 87 tune and let us know with the numbers. Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well I opted out of the VW update. Said it was my choice. But my question is if someone gets the update, then gets the APR 87 tune, like I have, will they have the same power and response or will it be better or worse? I guess you would need to have the update done on your test Tiguan then reflash with the 87 tune and let us know with the numbers. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kurt


It should be the same.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok whew!  good to know. Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR DirectPort Programming is now available for all APR ECU Upgrades featuring the new Bosch MG1 ECU!

Every APR dealer everywhere in the world can now install any of our Bosch MG1 based ECU Upgrades without unlocking the ECU. This means no removing ECUs and no shipping them to APR. No new tools are required either as this works with our existing flashing cables. Each ECU upgrade can be flashed directly at any APR dealer just like nearly every other ECU Upgrade in our lineup!

This update applies to all of our Bosch MG1 based ECU Upgrades. Our currently released list of vehicles / platforms includes the following:


2.0T EA888 Gen 3B - New Tiguan/A3
2.0T EA888 Gen 3B OPF - New A1/Polo GTI/Etc
2.9T EA839 V6 - New B9 RS4/RS5
2.9T EA839 V6 MHEV - New C8 S6/S7
3.0T EA839 V6 - New B9 S4/S5/SQ5

Stay tuned for more MG1 support as we expand our current 2.0T 3B, 2.9T, and 3.0T lineup, as well as add additional platform such as the new 4.0T and Porsche 992 platform vehicles. Go APR!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Apr FTW!!










Kurt


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> APR DirectPort Programming is now available for all APR ECU Upgrades featuring the new Bosch MG1 ECU!
> 
> Every APR dealer everywhere in the world can now install any of our Bosch MG1 based ECU Upgrades without unlocking the ECU. This means no removing ECUs and no shipping them to APR. No new tools are required either as this works with our existing flashing cables. Each ECU upgrade can be flashed directly at any APR dealer just like nearly every other ECU Upgrade in our lineup!
> 
> ...


Yes! Perfect timing. Just picked up a 2020 SEL-P R-Line and was getting ready to send the ECU out. Guess it'll be a bit more simple now lol


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> APR DirectPort Programming is now available for all APR ECU Upgrades featuring the new Bosch MG1 ECU!
> 
> Every APR dealer everywhere in the world can now install any of our Bosch MG1 based ECU Upgrades without unlocking the ECU. This means no removing ECUs and no shipping them to APR. No new tools are required either as this works with our existing flashing cables. Each ECU upgrade can be flashed directly at any APR dealer just like nearly every other ECU Upgrade in our lineup!
> 
> ...


Hey Arin,

Does the Tiguan file have the latest VW Tiguan Recall update? Wasn't sure if I should go get the recall done first then the software or just have the software flashed to save me some time from the dealer. 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joszer said:


> Hey Arin,
> 
> Does the Tiguan file have the latest VW Tiguan Recall update? Wasn't sure if I should go get the recall done first then the software or just have the software flashed to save me some time from the dealer.
> 
> Thanks.


We only flash your ECU with our version of whatever version is currently on your ECU. So if VW issues an update, fell free to get it. When you get our software, it will be the updated version.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> joszer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Arin,
> ...


Perfect, going to my local APR dealer tomorrow after my VW flash for an APR+ Flash on my wife's Tig.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Catback Exhaust System is Here!

Details
Details
Details



The APR Catback Exhaust System personalizes your vehicle's sound and performance. Beautifully hand-crafted T304-stainless-steel components adorn the system with stunning TIG-welding throughout. Our straight-through brushed-finished muffler smooths the exhaust note to a deep growl, without adding restrictions, rasp or drone. Strong high-quality bracketry and OEM-style clamps hold the system steadily in place, making the install or removal a snap, and fitment simple, yet precise. The full 3" tubing creates an ultra-smooth exhaust path, steadily feeding exhaust gasses out of the system, while looking tidy from under the rear bumper. Finally, the hidden 3" exhaust exit creates a clean finish that matches the factory exhaust exit strategy.



*Quick Facts*

T304 stainless-steel construction
TIG welding throughout
Single 3" mandrel-bent brushed tubing
Brushed-finished mufflers
Rugged and precise mounting brackets
OEM style slip clamps and Torca AccuSeal T304 tip clamps
Direct bolt-on fit
Low-profile design, suitable for lowered vehicles
Larger diameter piping compared to stock
Lighter weight compared to stock
In-house design with world-class manufacturing and quality control
Easy to install






*Muffler*



The muffler is responsible for tuning the exhaust note and do so without adding unnecessary restrictions to the system. The muffler features a straight-through perforated tube that’s tightly wrapped with stainless steel and fiberglass material. The muffler has a beautiful brushed finish, and are tucked high in the exhaust tunnel, making them perfect for lowered vehicles, or off-roading.

*Exhaust Exit*



Keeping with the design of the Tiguan's factory rear bumper, the exhaust system is hidden underneath the rear bumper. The system tucks neatly out of the way giving you excellent clearance should your Tiguan be lowered, or if you plan an off-road adventure.

*Brackets*



Our brackets ensure a strong and precise fit, every time. With our design, you’ll never need to worry about the brackets sagging and losing their shape over time, or the post slipping out of the hangers. The brackets are rigid, exact in their position, fit snugly in place and are made to stand the test of time.

*Tubing and Welds*





We use T304 stainless steel tubing throughout. We brush and de-burr all pipes, use mandrel bending techniques to ensure the pipes keep a constant diameter throughout, and use TIG welding for a strong and attractive weld.

*Clamps and Hanger*



Our system uses OEM-style low-profile slip clamps. Our clamp selection allows the system to sit high in the exhaust tunnel, as is favored by lowered vehicles, with ultimate compatibility no matter what midpipe you may have. The clamps make for easy install and removal of components. Each connection point is strategically placed to ensure the system has minimal opportunity to rotate during install or during years of heavy driving. The included hanger allows for an additional bracket connection point to further aid in locking the system into place.

*Compatibility*



We’ve designed our system to be direct bolt-on to a 3" midpipe. The included reducer is for use with the factory midpipe.

*Pricing and Product Page*

Pricing and Product Page
Pricing and Product Page
Pricing and Product Page


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

joszer said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > joszer said:
> ...


Just attempted to have my wife's Tiguan Flashed. I wanted the APR Plus and my local APR dealer accidentally flashed the 91 file into the car. I caught it and reminded them that the APR+ file was for the 87 program. They went to reflash it and ran into issues...

Long story short it seems like my ECU Faulted/Bricked. They were unable to load software on it at all. After getting on the support line with APR their only option was to overnight the ECU to them for a diagnosis/fix.

After waiting for 2.5 hours they told me what happened and sent me home with a loaner shop car. My dealer thinks it must be something with APRs 87 file. Who knows. All I know is I'm not too happy with the outcome. Thankfully my dealer stepped up and offered me a discount and a loaner. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Joszer, sorry about that. Just to quell any fears, this file has be flashed many times by many other people. It appears something on the can-bus was angry with the immediate reflash, and prevented a direct update. We'll take a look at it, clear it, and get you on your way. Sorry about the troubles!


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

I purchased the APR Plus 87 octane tune and had the local APR dealer (Achtuning) install it yesterday. I also had the TSB 24GB done, 3 weeks prior by my VW dealer. My Tiguan, a 3 row SEL-P 4Motion, is now noticeably quicker, especially above 3k RPM. If you putt around under 3k, it seems about the same as before. However, if you push it, it accelerates quicker than before. Sport mode makes the transmission hold gears longer and makes it overall more responsive for driving at lower speeds or around town. Had the wife drive it and at first she was skeptical and was driving it slow since that's what she was used to. But once she accelerated hard, she noticed the difference and now likes it a lot. She prefers sport mode. Our second car is a Mk 7 GTI stock, which she loves to drive fast. I asked her how it compares and she said it's closer but not quite there. I agree, the tuned Tig is faster than before but does not drive like a stock GTI, in case anyone (like me) was wondering. As expected, the GTI is faster, handles way better, and is just more agile. The Tig is big and heavy but the tune makes it more enjoyable, especially if you train yourself to push it harder since doing it before was pointless. In all my acceleration runs from a stop, I didn't get the tires to lose traction (unlike the GTI) so the 4Motion helps. I don't have numbers but my guess is 0-60 in about 7.5 sec, at sea level in 55 degree weather (Seattle).


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

So it looks like my Dealer sent it for the APR tune and when it got back, they put the 24GB update over the tune. When I looked at it with VCDS, it had a ton of errors. I reset all the errors but got a EPC error while towing my bike. 

It did this twice and seems that when your on a hill and put full throttle, the throttle sensor/pedal sensor goes out of spec. Then you have reduced power and she will not hold speed on cruise (radar cruise). If you turn the car off and restart it, you get a CEL on the display.

I have not been able to reproduce this without my trailer hooked up and wonder if it has to tie into the trailer control unit or just the length of time your at full throttle. It just so happens that I am trailering my bike this weekend again and will try to duplicate it again. 

I will bring my VCDS cable and laptop to record the errors.

Should I have them reflash the APR tune over the 24GB recall?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

goodtill said:


> So it looks like my Dealer sent it for the APR tune and when it got back, they put the 24GB update over the tune.


We don't do that. If you care PM me your vin and I'll tell you the version you had when we got it and the version you got when it left!



> I reset all the errors but got a EPC error while towing my bike.


We'll be happy to look into that and make any adjustments if needed on our end. Since you have a VCDS, it helps quite a bit. Can you email our support team? [email protected]


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Joszer, sorry about that. Just to quell any fears, this file has be flashed many times by many other people. It appears something on the can-bus was angry with the immediate reflash, and prevented a direct update. We'll take a look at it, clear it, and get you on your way. Sorry about the troubles!


I just heard back from APR Dealer. My ECU is all fixed and should be shipping from the APR Headquarters out today and should be in my car tomorrow. Glad it all got fixed quickly. Definitely excited to try it out. Thanks for the prompt work guys.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got home from getting the 93 tune and I'm impressed. It was fun before but now it's a blast


----------



## vr4dude31677 (Oct 22, 2020)

*not for north american dubs*

this isn't for norh american dubs right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

vr4dude31677 said:


> this isn't for norh american dubs right?


This *IS* for the North American Tiguan.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Just lowered the price of the NON PLUS Stage 1 tune to $499!!!

https://www.goapr.com/products/software/ecu_upgrade/parts/ECU-20T-EA888-3B-T


Kurt


----------



## 2020Tiguan (Jul 15, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just lowered the price of the NON PLUS Stage 1 tune to $499!!!
> 
> https://www.goapr.com/products/software/ecu_upgrade/parts/ECU-20T-EA888-3B-T
> 
> ...


This is an awesome discount. I wonder if there is a chance that plus will get a discount too.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just lowered the price of the NON PLUS Stage 1 tune to $499!!!
> 
> https://www.goapr.com/products/software/ecu_upgrade/parts/ECU-20T-EA888-3B-T
> 
> ...


Well that's cool but also highly annoying since I just did mine about a week ago :banghead:


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just lowered the price of the NON PLUS Stage 1 tune to $499!!!
> 
> https://www.goapr.com/products/software/ecu_upgrade/parts/ECU-20T-EA888-3B-T
> 
> ...



What was it before? $599?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

jonfran21 said:


> What was it before? $599?


$699 :facepalm:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

RCDheliracer said:


> $699 :facepalm:


Maybe they would refund you since it was so close to the date of price change. Doesn’t hurt to ask APR. all they can do is laugh and say no. 


Kurt


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Maybe they would refund you since it was so close to the date of price change. Doesn’t hurt to ask APR. all they can do is laugh and say no.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I was thinking about it but I don't want to be "that guy". I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask though.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyone who's run this Tune (stage 1 - 87, specifically) notice any change in fuel economy?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Anyone who's run this Tune (stage 1 - 87, specifically) notice any change in fuel economy?


Funny you mention that. I am running that tune. The dash says I’m getting less. But when I take miles driven and divide by the gallons I put in at a full up. I’m getting the same as I do before the tune. 


Kurt


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I have our 2020 Tig scheduled for tomorrow to get the 87 tune, going early in the mileage this time, about 4500 on the car.
I did my 2017 Passat with the 87 tune and it was an amazing upgrade, perfect for passing and merging, oh and it sounds fantastic.
My miles per gallon stayed the same or improved unless I had a wild streak in traffic, if you boost it a lot it will as expected, use more. It does come with a bigger smile though.
If this is anything like the Passat, I will be very happy. Not expecting a race car, but it’s a family hauler. Fingers crossed....opcorn:


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

herkguy said:


> I have our 2020 Tig scheduled for tomorrow to get the 87 tune, going early in the mileage this time, about 4500 on the car.
> I did my 2017 Passat with the 87 tune and it was an amazing upgrade, perfect for passing and merging, oh and it sounds fantastic.
> My miles per gallon stayed the same or improved unless I had a wild streak in traffic, if you boost it a lot it will as expected, use more. It does come with a bigger smile though.
> If this is anything like the Passat, I will be very happy. Not expecting a race car, but it’s a family hauler. Fingers crossed....opcorn:


I've had the 87 tune (APR+) for a month on my 2019 with 16k miles and I actually put 91 in since that's what APR recommends, even on the 87 tune. If you drive slow under 3k RPM, you won't notice a difference. But floor it and the Tig now has the "shove" that I'm used to with VW turbo cars. Fast is a relative term and I wouldn't call it fast but it's much better than stock. It's not as fast as a stock mk7 GTI though, which is my other car.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

dragonpalm said:


> I've had the 87 tune (APR+) for a month on my 2019 with 16k miles and I actually put 91 in since that's what APR recommends, even on the 87 tune. If you drive slow under 3k RPM, you won't notice a difference. But floor it and the Tig now has the "shove" that I'm used to with VW turbo cars. Fast is a relative term and I wouldn't call it fast but it's much better than stock. It's not as fast as a stock mk7 GTI though, which is my other car.



^^^^ what they said ^^^ same only one change not (remotely) as fast as my stock MK*7.5* GTI


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Well it is done, and I like it.
Down low during normal driving it gives a little better throttle response and accelerates without laboring. Push it down and it feels really nice, how the factory should release them. Mostly took it easy today but it is noticeably better even taking it easy. 
I did one quick boost to make a quick pass and it was way easy...so much better.:thumbup::thumbup:

Who is going to loan me their GTI so I can compare...:laugh:


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> http://goapr.io/tig
> http://goapr.io/tig
> http://goapr.io/tig
> 
> ...



Why does the ECU upgrade indicate (Transverse)?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Kgking1 said:


> Why does the ECU upgrade indicate (Transverse)?
> 
> Thanks


VW has two layouts: Transverse and Longitudinal

Transverse = Cylinders arranged side to side across the vehicle (Tiguan, A3, and others)

Longitudinal = Cylinders arranged front to back across the vehicle (A4 front wheel drive)


----------



## Nokturnal20 (Apr 19, 2020)

[email protected] Will installation of the front air box for my 2020 Tiguan yield any addtl gains with the stage one plus tune? I run 91 octane and saw the air box became available and figured I’d ask. I noticed there’s a rear turbo inlet pipe available, but it shows it’s only for gen 1 engines. Just looking for anything to squeeze a few more ft/lbs out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The intake unfortunately is not plug and play. We need to make an adapter for the MAF housing that's present on this model. Once we have that, I'll be able to delve more into it.


----------



## AlbGuy40 (Jun 23, 2005)

I feel like this is a dream lol.... I was literally making plans to get a Mazda CX-5 turbo instead of a Tiguan due to the neutered engine the NA Tiguan has... it would have been my first non VW car in 17 years....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm glad we could help!


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

[email protected] I had the tune done 3 weeks ago and it’s getting cool here so I went to use the remote start and got nothing. I hear it start the fuel pump but the car never turns over, like it got the signal and then said, no.
Normal starts are completely normal, no issue.
i. Verified charged battery ( tried it right after 30 minute drive), verified full of fuel.
No check eng msgs, all windows and doors closed...
After I had the tune done, my auto start/ stop is defaulted to off when I start it. I can push the button to activate it for that driving cycle.
Is this affecting the remote start?
Anyone else with the apr tune having issues with remote start? Is your auto start/ stop also defaulted to off?

I also tried the car-net app and it did the same thing.
note: I had the ecu update done right before the apr tune
I did not try the remote start after the ecu update so don’t know if that is the cause either...ugh


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

herkguy said:


> [email protected] I had the tune done 3 weeks ago and it’s getting cool here so I went to use the remote start and got nothing. I hear it start the fuel pump but the car never turns over, like it got the signal and then said, no.
> Normal starts are completely normal, no issue.
> i. Verified charged battery ( tried it right after 30 minute drive), verified full of fuel.
> No check eng msgs, all windows and doors closed...
> ...


So I scanned it with VCDS and cleared a couple misfire codes from a few weeks ago.
Also pushed the shifter fully forward and open and closed the tail gate. (Saw to blips about those in the scan)
It works again...so it seems it is not tune related.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

herkguy said:


> [email protected] I had the tune done 3 weeks ago and it’s getting cool here so I went to use the remote start and got nothing. I hear it start the fuel pump but the car never turns over, like it got the signal and then said, no.
> Normal starts are completely normal, no issue.
> i. Verified charged battery ( tried it right after 30 minute drive), verified full of fuel.
> No check eng msgs, all windows and doors closed...
> ...


All the APR tunes default the auto start/stop to OFF.. its a 'feature'


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Herk, thanks for the update! Sorry I did not see this earlier (I was out on vacation).


----------



## Absolut1l (Jun 28, 2020)

christophe15 said:


> Yes, that is the one.


When you refer to TSB, which one specifically? I have a 2020 and have only been notified of the ECU “emissions” one. It says it fixes and emissions problem but also “improves drivability”. Should I be asking about a different TSB at the dealer, or is that the one you refer to specifically indicating that along with the tune it would make a big difference?


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Arin,
Can you shed some light on this subject about required vs recommended fuel for the 87 tune vs the 87 tune APR +









2018 Tiguan - APR flash?


what grade of fuel do you normally use? I read APR recommends 91 even on the 87 tune? APR+ 87 here running 91 octane because that’s recommended by APR.




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Plus requires a minimum of 87 AKI
APR Stage 1 87 AKI requires a minimum of 87 AKI
APR Stage 1 91 AKI requires a minimum of 91 AKI
APR Stage 1 93 AKI requires a minimum of 93 AKI
APR Stage 1 100 AKI requires a minimum of 100 AKI
APR Stage 1 104 AKI requires a minimum of 104 AKI
APR Stage 1 E85 AKI requires a minimum of E60-E85


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> APR Plus requires a minimum of 87 AKI
> APR Stage 1 87 AKI requires a minimum of 87 AKI
> APR Stage 1 91 AKI requires a minimum of 91 AKI
> APR Stage 1 93 AKI requires a minimum of 93 AKI
> ...


Arin-

I purchased APR Plus and received warranty documentation stating that despite the 87 AKI minimum requirement, 91-93 AKI is highly recommended. Can you explain what this means? Specifically, what benefit does premium fuel provide for reliability and performance on the APR Plus tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Premium fuel is just better, so you may see an increase in performance and safety.


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Had APR Stage 1 91 AKI tune loaded by WRD (Roseville, CA) on Tuesday and I can confirm it makes the Tiguan significantly better throughout the RRM range. Thanks Arin! 🍻


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

@[email protected], sorry if I missed it previously, but can you share the tire/wheel spec for your guys' Tiguan in the OP?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

dragonpalm said:


> Arin-
> 
> I purchased APR Plus and received warranty documentation stating that despite the 87 AKI minimum requirement, 91-93 AKI is highly recommended. Can you explain what this means? Specifically, what benefit does premium fuel provide for reliability and performance on the APR Plus tune?


Best answer I can muster was here: Any benefit to filling up with premium from time to time


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> Best answer I can muster was here: Any benefit to filling up with premium from time to time


This is what I got back in December when I asked the same question.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> This is what I got back in December when I asked the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that and asking the tech group...
I think I just heard the hammer hit the nail. 😳


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Unitronic still hasn't responded to my question. Let's try apr. Is there plans for is38 tuning and if so how far out are you guys at apr thinking it will be?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's always possible we'll do a turbo upgrade, but I do not have a timetable for it.


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

For you guys getting the ECU upgrades, do you also have to pay the dealer an additional fee to install it? My dealer wants $185 on top of the $499 to install.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RaizT1 said:


> For you guys getting the ECU upgrades, do you also have to pay the dealer an additional fee to install it? My dealer wants $185 on top of the $499 to install.


They usually charge "labor" for their time to do it, but $185 is one of the highest I've ever seen or heard of


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

I had mine installed by the dealer before I took delivery and they only charged $75 labor.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

My APR+ install had zero labor fees. The “labor” required is connecting and pressing a button to flash the ECU and my shop even commented how easy it was. It took less than 30 mins. Achtuning in Redmond, WA.


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks guys. Pretty much confirms they're tying to rip me off with the installation.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

RaizT1 said:


> Thanks guys. Pretty much confirms they're tying to rip me off with the installation.


it's not a rip off. a technician is still doing work, so some shops will charge labor and other shops won't. find a different shop with a free installation or cheaper rate.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

dragonpalm said:


> My APR+ install had zero labor fees. The “labor” required is connecting and pressing a button to flash the ECU and my shop even commented how easy it was. It took less than 30 mins. Achtuning in Redmond, WA.


Same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

dragonpalm said:


> My APR+ install had zero labor fees. The “labor” required is connecting and pressing a button to flash the ECU and my shop even commented how easy it was. It took less than 30 mins. Achtuning in Redmond, WA.


How do you like your APR+? We are in Kirkland, WA and have a 2018 Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

bateau said:


> How do you like your APR+? We are in Kirkland, WA and have a 2018 Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It’s all perspective. If you think the stock Tiguan is too slow and/or you’re coming from faster cars, it’s worth it. If you think stock is ok, then maybe not. Even with the tune, you need to ring the engine out for any significant power and don’t expect it to be as fast as a GTI. If you mostly putt around and drive slow then the tune won’t be much of a difference for you.

TLDR: APR+ makes the Tiguan faster but temper expectations because it’s still not as quick as a stock GTI or anything similar.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We now have a CARB Executive Order for our Tiguan Software. No changes to the tune, just the EO has been issued!

Details:


https://documents.goapr.com/d-783-6.pdf


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> We now have a CARB Executive Order for our Tiguan Software. No changes to the tune, just the EO has been issued!
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...


So, that means you can officially apply APR tunes in California now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes. Our Tiguan software is CARB legal in California.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. Our Tiguan software is CARB legal in California.


That’s the difference with APR vs most (all?) other tuners. They do the emission testing and go the extra mile…


----------



## 19tiggy (Aug 10, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. Our Tiguan software is CARB legal in California.


Any word on is38 support?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

19tiggy said:


> Any word on is38 support?


Doubt we'll do it. Compressions is very high on this engine.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Doubt we'll do it. Compressions is very high on this engine.


higher than the other 2.0l ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, the B-cycle is different.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the B-cycle is different.


 ha crap lol


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Can someone detail how the warranty works from APR? How does that work with the factory warranty? How about with an extended warranty?


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there a glass ceiling of power to break on this engine? If I ever upgrade my GTI turbo, will that IS20 make any difference? My wife loves it as-is, but I can tell she would like a bit more oomph when flooring it on the highway and I don’t see much benefit to increasing power across the band rather shifting the band, if that makes sense?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Cajetan said:


> Is there a glass ceiling of power to break on this engine? If I ever upgrade my GTI turbo, will that IS20 make any difference? My wife loves it as-is, but I can tell she would like a bit more oomph when flooring it on the highway and I don’t see much benefit to increasing power across the band rather shifting the band, if that makes sense?


The trans is way more likely to fail before the engine does.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This engine is pretty high strung, especially on low fuel grades. Our tunes work well within the factory parameters, but we were not comfortable strapping a big turbo to it without longer term testing.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> This engine is pretty high strung, especially on low fuel grades. Our tunes work well within the factory parameters, but we were not comfortable strapping a big turbo to it without longer term testing.


Can you detail how the warranty that you provide works? How would it dovetail into an extended warranty? I live 15min. from ECS tuning. Are they able to perform the update to the ECM? I'm most concerned with the warranty - OEM and the extended as we plan to keep the vehicle for a while. 

Taking it one step further. What claims have you had, so far, against the warranty that you provide? How many and what happened?

Thanks!


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Hoping to hear from APR, soon, on the above. I think it's going to impact the purchase for my wife. She drove one last evening - loved it, but the lack of power may kill the deal. We both aren't comfortable 'tuning' the car without full understanding on the warranty, including the extended warranty. Engine and tranny. What IS nice is that we live 15min. from ECS, so I can work with them on APR's product, if needed....


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Not sure you saw this......it's on their website....



https://documents.goapr.com/customer_warranty_booklet.pdf



Bob.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The warranty covers the term limit of the original warranty. It does not cover aftermarket, CPO, or extended warranties.

If ECS does software installs at their facility, and can look the car over, they can do the install of APR plus software. Give them a call to see. 

Here's the information:
https://documents.goapr.com/customer_warranty_booklet.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2022 Model ECU (83A907115G S0001) is now ready to flash.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Arin, does Apr have any intent on a is38 oem DP tune for gen b ?


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Really looking for this upgrade for my 2022 2.0tsi tig, but local dealer here is asking 3.5k eur for tuning, thats a lot, guys, how much your dealers is asking for stage 1 tuning?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

woozylv said:


> guys, how much your dealers is asking for stage 1 tuning?


$500 (for the tune) + "labor" to install it (which varies)


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Just got a very unpolite response from our local dealer, If i want this cheap price, then i have to send my ECU to USA, besides this price 3.5k eur is without VAT, so +21% that sums up at 4235 eur, that`s a quarter of new cars price, crazy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> Arin, does Apr have any intent on a is38 oem DP tune for gen b ?


I have my concerns with going too far on this engine as its high compression. I think if we were to do this it would be much less than the GTI for example.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Woozylv, which engine do you have? Typically the European Tiguan has the same engine as the GTI. It's $499.95 for the flash and it's an OBDII port flash. No need to pull and ship the ECU.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I have my concerns with going too far on this engine as its high compression. I think if we were to do this it would be much less than the GTI for example.


Yeah I’ve only seen it done on a few N.A Tiguans and they are much lower but I expected that…
**pretty sure this was on a dyno jet









Stock DP and is38 I would be more than happy with 300 hp, imo.

secondary question do you guys have ar home dongle option for switching from the e85 map to a 91/87 map? Im dining no with running e85 around town but when driving the tig to another state it would suck… my GTI is AP tuned so I can easily switch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

World motorsports is a mustang dyno. FWIW, that car's engine exploded.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Program switching / at home flashing - I unfortunately do not have either options on this platform at the moment.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

-Sent DM


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Woozylv, which engine do you have? Typically the European Tiguan has the same engine as the GTI. It's $499.95 for the flash and it's an OBDII port flash. No need to pull and ship the ECU.


Hi Arin, i have year 2022 2.0Tsi 180hp 4motion Tig. It`s the same engine, but these guys in Latvia (www.mods.lv) who is calling themselves as APR tuners is ridiculous, they didn`t even ask for VIN number or something to check the software, just out of nowhere called 3.5k eur +VAT number. I contacted some other dealers around from APR site (Finland, Germany) they all quoted reasonable price from 500-680eur. I got back to them saying that everyone else is offering reasonable price, they unpleasantly replied that it`s US price and if i want to, i can ship ECU to them. Too bad they are only one here in Latvia who is offering APR tuning, good product, i would definitely get the tune if the price were reasonable, not a 4200eur.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, that's insanity. If you know of good shops in the area we could set up, send them my way and I'll see about getting some more competition in your area.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

@[email protected] Just wondering, when is the next APR sale going to happen? Thinking about getting my Tig and Arteon flashed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We don't typically have software sales. $499 for stage 1 is a killer price, all year round.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

This software tune is the greatest. Breathes so much life into the car.


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Can anyone speak to the top end power here? Just looking at the graphs, it seems that the power tapers off before redline. I understand that is the nature of the engine, but my only gripe with mine is how it acts when I floor it at speed. Like city driving, it gets up and goes no issue, but flooring it on the highway just feels hollow. 

It’s my wife’s car, so I don’t want all the power to surge at low RPMs, because she already hates how jerky it can be at low speeds. Does that make any sense to anybody? Haha


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Cajetan said:


> Can anyone speak to the top end power here? Just looking at the graphs, it seems that the power tapers off before redline. I understand that is the nature of the engine, but my only gripe with mine is how it acts when I floor it at speed. Like city driving, it gets up and goes no issue, but flooring it on the highway just feels hollow.


At highway speeds, the tune gives it some guts whereas before it had none. It is definitely noticeable and a good upgrade from stock. Temper expectations though. At 234 HP (stage 1 87), it is not a rocket nor will make you think it is. It's just better than stock and stock was a poor starting point.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Cajetan said:


> Can anyone speak to the top end power here? Just looking at the graphs, it seems that the power tapers off before redline. I understand that is the nature of the engine, but my only gripe with mine is how it acts when I floor it at speed. Like city driving, it gets up and goes no issue, but flooring it on the highway just feels hollow.
> 
> It’s my wife’s car, so I don’t want all the power to surge at low RPMs, because she already hates how jerky it can be at low speeds. Does that make any sense to anybody? Haha


You're getting max HP at almost 5K RPM, which isn't far off from red-line. The small turbo (IS20) is limited in that regard. It will still a noticable improvement.


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone!
New to the forum but have been a Tiguan owner since august last year... I have a 2019 Tiguan Highline, built in Mexico but Latin America spec, so I have the 7 speed DSG and 4motion, and the 3B engine with ~180hp. Was wondering if this APR tune would work with my car, and if not, what else works with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Beno, if you can get to an APR dealer we can see if we have software for your ECU. If not, they can put in a request and we can see what the next steps are to get software going!


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

In my country there is A dealer, I have made contact with him and he told me they offer this, "Well we have stage 1, ecu reprogramming, DSG transmissions, ignition coils, intake, brakes, wheels" (translated with Google Translate so mind the english)


----------

